# Marley & Petey



## Dmnd94 (Jan 7, 2012)

Marely 1 year now & Petey 6 months. They're growing up!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww love pups to dog pics  very cute!


----------



## Kanu's Mum (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I love those white faces!


----------

